# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  دلیل استاپ شدن sql server service هنگام بالا اومدن ویندوز

## resident

سلام.
چند وقتی هست وقتی ویندوز میاد بالا، سرویس sql server ، استاپ میشه. تنظیماتش رو دیدم.مشکلی نداره. اینطوریه:
sql err.png

ولی نمیدونم چرا استاپ میشه. errorlog رو هم دیدم اما چیز خاصی دستگیرم نشد. فایل لاگ رو اتچ می کنم.
Log.zip

سرویس sql server browser هم استاپ هست. نمیدونم می تونه ربطی به اون داشته باشه یا نه؟

agent اش هم استارت نمیشه. وقتی روش کلیک می کنم دکمه start , stop اش غیر فعاله.

*لطفا راهنماییم کنید. کارم خیلی خیلی ضروریه.*
مرسی

----------


## مهدی نان شکری

با سلام

لطفا بررسی فرمایید در مشخصات  سرویس SQL Server  در تب General (همین صفحه ای که تصویر آن را تهیه کرده اید) نوع Startup مقدار Automatic دارد یا خیر؟
اگر قسمت بالا صحیح بود در قسمت Recovery گزینه First failure مقدار Restart the service را انتخاب نمایید و سپس بررسی فرمایید مشکل برطرف شده است یا خیر؟
برای بررسی لاگ، لطفا  Event Viewer ویندوز را بررسی نمایید تا مشکل را بدست آورید.

موفق باشید

----------


## resident

> با سلام
> 
> لطفا بررسی فرمایید در مشخصات  سرویس SQL Server  در تب General (همین صفحه ای که تصویر آن را تهیه کرده اید) نوع Startup مقدار Automatic دارد یا خیر؟
> اگر قسمت بالا صحیح بود در قسمت Recovery گزینه First failure مقدار Restart the service را انتخاب نمایید و سپس بررسی فرمایید مشکل برطرف شده است یا خیر؟
> برای بررسی لاگ، لطفا  Event Viewer ویندوز را بررسی نمایید تا مشکل را بدست آورید.
> 
> موفق باشید


Automatic است. مقدار First failure رو ست کردم ببینم چی میشه.

----------


## resident

> با سلام
> 
> لطفا بررسی فرمایید در مشخصات  سرویس SQL Server  در تب General (همین صفحه ای که تصویر آن را تهیه کرده اید) نوع Startup مقدار Automatic دارد یا خیر؟
> اگر قسمت بالا صحیح بود در قسمت Recovery گزینه First failure مقدار Restart the service را انتخاب نمایید و سپس بررسی فرمایید مشکل برطرف شده است یا خیر؟
> برای بررسی لاگ، لطفا  Event Viewer ویندوز را بررسی نمایید تا مشکل را بدست آورید.
> 
> موفق باشید


متاسفانه درست نشد.
تو Event Viewer هم اطلاعات خاصی نتونستم بدست بیارم.
eventهای معمولی بود.
چکار کنم؟؟

----------


## habiba

با سلام
من چند بار به اين مشكل برخورد كرده ام سريال sql  مشكل داشته باشد يا sql express را بخواهيد از اينترنت كانكشن بدهيد استاپ ميشود  بايد دوباره با يك سريال صحيح نصب كنيد درست ميشود.

----------

